# Hey owners of Holland lops & Mini lops...



## planetjenessa (Aug 23, 2012)

I been on here a lot lattly!!! I did most of my research when i got Pikachu (nov-dec 2011) & i think its time for her to get a buddy, so i refreshed my research! 
(i hope no one is getting tired of me ray: i really like this site! everyone is so nice & respectful  & i really cant same the same as for other sites :X )

any who, so i been thinking of getting another bunny
its between Holland lop VS Mini lop (or who ever steals my heart) My questions are for the owners of both Holland/Mini lop. (helps if you own both breeds)

1. Is there any difference, behavior wise in the Holland/Mini lop?

2. Besides weight, what are the major difference between Holland/Mini?

3. What breed would get along more with a Mini Rex? 

Pikachu is a mini Rex, she is sweet, loving, LIKES to be held, (in fact she jumps on me like a baby, and sit her head on my shoulder) she is PERFECT, other then digging her nice blankets.
I ALWAYS hear Netherland dwarf rabbits tend to be a bit mean, so i wanted to know what are people thoughts on Holland/Mini lops! 

What breed should i get next? 

thank you


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 23, 2012)

the thing is, personality goes by the individual rabbit, not by breed so there's not really any generalizations that can be made about a breed (or about what other breeds they might get along with) ><

if you're getting a companion for an existing bunny, it would be best if you could arrange "dates" for Pikachu to meet potential friends to see who he seems to get along well with (many shelters will allow for this). I'm not sure what size mini rex rabbits are... you may have better luck with whichever lop breed is closest in size.

fwiw, I've got a holland lop and a lionhead who are super cute together.


----------



## SteviesMom (Aug 23, 2012)

I was under the impression Holland and mini lop were the same breed, just a different name used to sell them more easily in pet stores? I am probably wrong though. I know Holland Lops are usually explained to be more relaxed and cuddly, but it really varies between individual bunnies  Just go meet with some and see who tugs at the heart strings! Good luck


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 23, 2012)

*Imbrium wrote: *


> the thing is, personality goes by the individual rabbit, not by breed so there's not really any generalizations that can be made about a breed (or about what other breeds they might get along with) ><
> 
> if you're getting a companion for an existing bunny, it would be best if you could arrange "dates" for Pikachu to meet potential friends to see who he seems to get along well with (many shelters will allow for this). I'm not sure what size mini rex rabbits are... you may have better luck with whichever lop breed is closest in size.
> 
> fwiw, I've got a holland lop and a lionhead who are super cute together.



I agree!

I have a MiniRex (buck) and MiniLop (doe) - They are super sweet to eachother. Oreo is the one in charge though (my minilop) and Bugsy just lets her do what she wants.

Each bun is different. I do agree with making dates for Pikachu, it will be a lot easier that way


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 23, 2012)

I actually called a shelter, and they said i can do a bunny date, Pikachu will be getting fixed soon so i will wait till after she is better. 
i cant wait! i really want a holland lop, if any of you have a mini/holland lop PLEASE do attach pictures, would love to see your babies


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 23, 2012)

http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x465/mareimbri1/bunnies/

I've got a whole little album of bunny pics - my holland lop is the white/brown/gray one


----------

